# My piranha is peeling and swimming upsidedown!!



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

My PLECO AND MY PIRANHA SEEM TO BE PEELING OR HAVE SOME STUFF ON THEM THAT LOOKS CLEAR AND LOOKS LIKE SKIN PEELING OFF. MY PLECO DIED AND MY PIRANHA IS SWIMMING UPSIDE DOWN!! WUT SHOULD I DO??? HELP!!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

f*cking sh*t HE DIED I ONLY GOT 2 SUPER REDS NOW WUT SHOULD I DO? WILL THE OTHER 2 DIE?


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd add salt to the tank and turn up the heat.... it could be Ich. Do a search on Ich in this forum and read the posts. The salt should kill the Ich, I believe its one tablespoon per every 5 gallons of water. To be on the safe side read through the old posts and when in doubt try and ask DonH, he's the man when it comes to the tough questions. And sorry to hear abou your fish


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

50% water change, then add some salt.

Sounds like there too far gone, but you never know.

Good Luck-


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

O MY GOD IM SO PISSED OFF!!! DO I HAVE TO GO AND BUY ANOTHER PPIRANHA TO MAKE A SHOAL AGAIN BECAUSE NOW THERES ONLY 2. CAN I WAIT TILL XMAS OR DO I NEED TO ORDER NOW?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I wouldnt do that if I were you.

Arent you keeping these fish in a tiny tank?

Most likely they water was very dirty, and you are overfeeding them, and not removing dead food.

Didnt you just get this tank and fish?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

how many forums have you posted this in?!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol hey i need everyone to answer so i can see which responce i get the most so i can be correct cause i want the best for my p's. o and i only got the p's on tuesday and i got the tank bout 2 weeks ago so i thought i had to wait 3 weeks so i could get some algae growing and then i could do like a 30-50 % water change. and when i do this change do i need to put like chemicals that speed up the cycling because ppl said thats wut it coulda been...


----------

